# Restaurant reccommendations for St. Martin?



## JudyH (Nov 19, 2006)

We are leaving for two weeks and staying at the Towers in Mullet Bay.  Anyone have any good or bad rec's for restaurants, expensive or not, on the French or Dutch side.  I guess that cover's everything!


----------



## johnmfaeth (Nov 19, 2006)

Hi Judy,

Been to SXM 4 times (all recently) and found Le Tastvin in Grand Case to be the best on island (that I tried). There are other great places in Grand Case which is considered a gastronomic capital of the Caribbean.

On the less expensive side, have had great food at many restaurants such as Piccante in Simpson Bay (Mexican/South American).

Also in Simpson Bay is a great bakery (that makes baquette sandwiches too) about 1/4 mile east of the draw bridge. It is on the lagoon side of the road. Excellent place to get a to go lunch and desert for a picnic at one of the two best beaches (Mullet Bay and Orient Beaches). I call it the "fat peoples bakery" because there are signs on the building advertising the weight loss clinic located on the second floor. PS, I'm fat too - I can say that 

Across the street (and down a few feet) is a local's barbeque joint (has big drum type grill outside next to the road. There I had a $9 order of incredible jerk pork over rice that lasted me three meals.

It's hard to find a "bad" place so feel free to experiment a little.


----------



## Kal (Nov 19, 2006)

Go *Here* for some of my favorite restaurants.


----------



## Aldo (Nov 19, 2006)

Lido BBQ in Cole Bay.

Jamaica Jerk Bar and Grill, Bush Road, north of Phillipsburg, 1/4 mile south of the Rotary.

Talk of the Town, Lolo building, Grand Case

For Pizza, Val's in Grand Case


My personal favorite:

Grillade Antilles, in the lolo building on the Waterfront in Marigot.

All fantastic, all less than $10.


----------



## Bootser (Nov 19, 2006)

Recommend KAL website.

Also see this thread for some favorites as well.

http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=31065


----------



## TomR (Nov 20, 2006)

Staying at The Towers, you are not far from either the Atlantis Casino complex or Maho. There are several very good restaurants at both places.  Temptations and Rare are just two of the restaurants at Atlantis, and La Rosa II and Bajatzu are in Maho.  For a less upscale meal, try Pizza Pasta, which is beside and behind the Casino Royale in Maho. It has very good Italian food at reasonable prices.

For a good hamburger or pizza and cold beer, we like the Buccaneer Beach Bar, which is beside the Atrium Resort in Simpson Bay.  For breakfast we enjoy the Simpson Bay Yacht Club, which is just past the drawbridge on your left as you are coming from the Towers.


----------



## Bucky (Nov 21, 2006)

For what I consider to be the best burger in St Martin just walk up the road a short way to the Cliffhanger.  Best view there is,  joined with a great burger.

We loved Lee's Roadside grill just across the bridge in Simpson Bay.

Zee Best for breakfast.  The worlds best pastries.  

You won't get a bad meal in St Martin/Maarten.


----------



## Cappy (Nov 22, 2006)

BOATHOUSE!!! 
La ROSE 11


----------



## Anne (Nov 24, 2006)

Lee's
Zee Best for Breakfast
Jimbo's
Bananas was good, but now closed


----------



## Cathyb (Sep 15, 2007)

Kal: Do yu know if Rainbow Restaurant is still in St. Martin?  Also what is best way to make reservations at La Samanna.  I went to their website and didn't find a place to do it.  Thank you in advance.


----------



## johnmfaeth (Sep 16, 2007)

Easiest way is to just dial 011, then 599 followed by the 7 digit phone number.


----------



## 225chs (Sep 16, 2007)

Zee Best for breakfast

For Dinner about 100 choices. My favorites
Dutch Side:
Uncle Harry's
Saratoga
Halsey's

French
Bistro Nu
Alabama (expensive)
Claude's Mini Club (wed or sat buffet)


----------



## stmartinfan (Sep 17, 2007)

You can also follow the conversations at Travel Talk Online's St. Martin bulletin board
http://www.traveltalkonline.com/forums/postlist.php?Cat=0&Board=stmartin
There are always restaurant discussions, and the posters are frequent visitors to the island.

If I remember correctly from TTO, Buccaneer Beach Bar has closed; the owner didn't pay his taxes and lost the bar.



TomR said:


> For a good hamburger or pizza and cold beer, we like the Buccaneer Beach Bar, which is beside the Atrium Resort in Simpson Bay.  For breakfast we enjoy the Simpson Bay Yacht Club, which is just past the drawbridge on your left as you are coming from the Towers.


----------



## KathyA (Sep 17, 2007)

Breakfast:  Zee Best  (best chocolate croissants anywhere including Paris)

Dinner:  L'Alabama in Grand Case.  Le Fish Pot in Grand Case (expensive--as is everything in Grand Case except the LoLos.

Rainbow (Grand Case) is now closed.

Marigot:  Lunch or dinner:  La Belle Epoque on the Marina.

Biggest Splurge:  dinner at La Santal in Sandy Point (Marigot).  Fantastic setting, fantastic food (ask for a table at the waterside window).  Very expensive but they usually do 1 Euro = 1 dollar.

St. Martin is not the place to diet!


----------



## JudyH (Sep 18, 2007)

My favorite is still Mario's in Sandy Beach.


----------

